# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  istarska roda - sastanak 05.06.

## litala

redovni mjesecni sastanak odrzat cemo ponovno u mercatoru, unutra pored djecje igraonice, s pocetkom u 9.30, u nedjelju 5.6.

vidimo se :D

----------

:D

----------


## Goga40

Do kada traje sastanak? Smije li se zakasniti?
Jesu li dobrodošli i simpatizeri ili je to sastanak samo članica udruge RODA ili ...? 
Postoji li neki dnevni red ili je to neformalno druženje mama iz Istre ili ...?
Nadam se da ne kompliciram, jako.   :Smile:

----------


## litala

tamo smo sigurno do 11. smije se zakasnit.   :Smile:  

dobrodosli su svi  :D 

dnevni red nije jako formalan jer trenutno nemamo nekih zescih lokalnih akcija...

ne kompliciras, dapace, i vrlo si dobrodosla :D

----------


## Pliska

Sorry cure nisam stigla!
Bili smo u subotu na izletu s vrtićem i nisam imala snage doći do Pule. Budem drugi put.  :Love:

----------

